# relationship with an older women



## RideOrDieDan (Jun 21, 2004)

WOW!! The woman’s lounge, the ultimate source of information to everything I don’t understand! Truly!

I wanted to get some opinions about dating an older MTB’ing female. She is exactly 9 years older. 26 to 35 ratio. 

Anyways a little insight. We meet on a group ride in April and had been attracted to each other since. we hung out for the first time a few Mondays ago. We went riding some trails, I fell had to go the hospital, she went with me and spent 9 hours there. She went to my house for a few hours and came back later with some good beer called the next day to make sure I was ok. Ever since then we have been hanging out and riding and stuff. For the past 3 weeks. 

A few days ago we were talking about getting feelings involved and she said that it won’t work because she is to much older. So I explained some things, which made her a little more comfortable. Then she said that she has a problem with commitment, so I said well if we ever have something to talk about or a problem then we will talk before we do something to change things. She was ok with that. 

The other day she burned me a CD and cooked some very good food for me. While we were talking, she had invited me to stay with her in a hotel during a race weekend that is about 2 months away. 

Anyways what does this appear to be? Is she playing? Does she want to see how this is going to work since I am young? Am I looking to far into this? I am confused. 

Thanks ladies for helping


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

RideOrDieDan said:


> She went to my house for a few hours and came back later with some good beer


ummm, hellooo! what's not to like here??

okay had to say that just to wind everyone up. anyway, Im not a lady, although wonder what it be like sometimes  , but I have to say that the difference between 26 and 35 isn't really that huge.


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

Sounds like this lady may have been hurt big time in the past, so she's afraid of truly being close with someone again? But at the same time, she could be trying to lett herself go with you and see how it goes. Has she talked about her past relationships yet? Maybe you need to say your intentions upfront (if you're serious and really like her). Sounds like "too old" and "fear of commitment" are her excuses for not wanting to get hurt. I think she likes you. You should keep talking with her and be open. 

That's my opinion based on what you've said.


----------



## RideOrDieDan (Jun 21, 2004)

We have talked about some past relationships and she always seemed to have bad ones or she was the one to leave for odd reason, but She basically said that she didn’t want to get hurt, which are not my intentions. I truly do like this girl and would love to continue on with this relationship. 

We are going to eat sushi with some friends tonight

I will be back in a few days to chat somemore.

Thanks again


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

RideOrDieDan said:


> We have talked about some past relationships and she always seemed to have bad ones or she was the one to leave for odd reason, but She basically said that she didn't want to get hurt, which are not my intentions. I truly do like this girl and would love to continue on with this relationship.
> 
> We are going to eat sushi with some friends tonight
> 
> ...


I know this one woman who is really flaky and seems to sabotage every relationship she's been in - even with the nicest guys. This woman (the one I know) has got major baggage. I hope she's not like that.

If you are interested in her, try to express that to her the best way you can. Let her know you're real. She may let her wall down, sounds like she is starting to anyway. Then give it time.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*so good to hear!*

It's always a HUGE relief to see that guys can be attracted to older women- seems like all the guys I ever meet are several years younger.

I'd say keep it mellow for now. The best relationships develop out of friendships. If her experiences have been anything like mine, then she's probably had plenty of lousy dates and would rather get to know a guy in a more casual way first. I'd probably do the same thing if I were her.

Keep in mind that women our age aren't as dramatic as they might have been in their twenties! I think we become a little more matter-of-fact about relationships when we realize the world won't cave in if we don't get married before 30!


----------



## CarolinaGrl (Apr 9, 2004)

I am three years older than my SO (31 and 28) and the age difference really bothered me in the beginning. When we met, I just assumed he was older as things like age don't usually come up right away. When I realized he was younger, it really bothered me. But by then I didn't want to quit seeing him. It may be she's just struggling with what people might think (I know I did) as there will always be some snot who thinks you're into that whole Mrs. Robinson thing. If everything else is going well and it sounds like it is, I would just assure her the age difference is not a big thing and that it's more and more common. Good luck.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

You are a nerd.

Take it while you can, based on your asking this crap on a mtb message board, the tail's probably few and far between.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Zonic Man said:


> You are a nerd.
> 
> Take it while you can, based on your asking this crap on a mtb message board, the tail's probably few and far between.


Oh jed, yer so harsh. 

BUT I agree with the "take it" portion. Life is too short to not take advantage of what could be an awesome opportunity. Her saying "she's to old" and "fear of committment" is just self protection. I bet she digs you and threw those things out to see if you'll scare easily.

Impy (going out with a guy 6 years younger)


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Don't have the age gap you do, but my wife is 3 years older than I am. It didn't make much difference when we were 18 and 21, doesn't 13+ years later.


----------



## poacher (Jul 1, 2003)

Zonic Man said:


> You are a nerd.
> 
> Take it while you can, based on your asking this crap on a mtb message board, the tail's probably few and far between.


Zonic you are such an A$$ at times


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

poacher said:


> Zonic you are such an A$$ at times


Damn, must be something to that...my wife tells me that all the time.


----------



## Homer Simpson (May 21, 2004)

*Ummmmmm, older women*

Homie love older women. And yes, older donuts too.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Somebody, Ben Franklin? Ruth Brown? said of older women "They don't yell, they don't swell, and they're greatfull as hell" 

 Like a fine wine....oldbroad


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

*re: older women and stuff*

A few choice words:

don't over analyze. Let it flow, if it happens it happens. If it doesn't, it doesn't
If you only become friends then you have a new friend, if you become more than that, you have a SO that rides. Run with it and try not to screw it up with stupid guy "figurin' and speculatin'" All these outcomes are very acceptable to most normal humans, what is there left to worry about?

regards and good luck.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

RideOrDieDan said:


> Anyways what does this appear to be? Is she playing? Does she want to see how this is going to work since I am young? Am I looking to far into this? I am confused.
> 
> Thanks ladies for helping


A man is walking on the beach in California and stubs his toe on something in the sand. He turns around to see what object he should direct his anger and a slew of obscenities toward. He sees a brass lamp partially buried in the sand, so he picks it up and brushes it off. Lo and behold, a genie pops out of the lamp and (of course) grants the man three wishes.

The man utters his first two wishes almost without hesitation, "I wish for unlimited wealth and unfailing health."

The genie promptly grants the man his first two wishes and asks what he wants for his third wish. The man ponders for a while, not wanting to squander his final wish&#8230;&#8230;. "I don't like to fly, ships make me nauseous and I would really like to go to Hawaii, so I would like a bridge built all the way to Honolulu."

The genie pauses for a moment and says "To build a freeway all the way to Hawaii would take a lot of resources and I have granted you two very valuable wishes already. Isn't there something more modest that you could wish for?"

The man thinks it over for a bit and finally says "OK, fair enough. I will rescind my previous wish if you can just give me some enlightenment on a subject that has always confused me."

"I AM all-knowing, so that's more like it!" says the genie. "What would you like to know?"

The man asks, "Genie, what do women want?"

The genie is quick to respond, "Would you like for that bridge to have two lanes or four?"

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sounds like she's talking in code and it's up to you to figure it out (or not) by reading between the lines or she's just not ready to let you into the "circle of trust". There could be any number of reasons that she has enabled her emotional force field. To try to guess what the reason is, is a hit or miss proposition at best, but what the heck? I can take a stab at another possibility too.

She is 35 and you are 26. If she is single without any kids yet, this is something that could be on her mind if she is ever thinking about being a mother. To get into a relationship with someone that is not on the same "schedule" that she might be on may not be a good idea in her mind at this stage of the game. Even if she's not thinking about it, she could be thinking about not thinking about it.  Like any other possibility, this could totally off base, but not out of the question. It could take a while for her to let you into the "circle of trust", but if you spend enough time with her, she'll probably find some way to let you know what the issues are.

Although I'm not one of the ladies, that doesn't always stop me from chiming in and I do have a little bit of experience with this situation. When I was barely 21, I began dating a woman that was 27. Apparently I hung in there long enough. We have been together since 1979 and were married in 1985&#8230;. and I'm still pondering 'the question'.


----------



## mattv2099 (Apr 15, 2004)

Maybe she's had like 10 kids and she thinks you'll lose interest when she takes her clothes off.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

mattv2099 said:


> Maybe she's had like 10 kids and she thinks you'll lose interest when she takes her clothes off.


Do you practice at sounding like a jerk, or does it just come naturally to you?


----------



## mattv2099 (Apr 15, 2004)

Impy said:


> Do you practice at sounding like a jerk, or does it just come naturally to you?


It's a legitimate concern. If I were to kick it with someone that old I'd be worried about what's doin under the clothes. Come on, the oldest girlfriend I've ever had was 20! 36 is like my mom's age or something!


----------



## Scubee (Apr 11, 2004)

mattv2099 said:


> It's a legitimate concern. If I were to kick it with someone that old I'd be worried about what's doin under the clothes.


Shoot....maybe she's thinkin'[email protected]  He looks _fine_ ...but I wonder how long it will take me to train him.....  



oldbroad said:


> Somebody, Ben Franklin? Ruth Brown? said of older women "They don't yell, they don't swell, and they're greatfull as hell"
> 
> Like a fine wine....oldbroad


And an older woman knows things that young men don't  
Leaves her on the "short" end so to speak


----------



## JustDoIt (Feb 2, 2004)

mattv2099 said:


> If I were to kick it with someone that old I'd be worried about what's doin under the clothes.


I bet you have a very small little penis under your clothes. Am I right???


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

mattv2099 said:


> It's a legitimate concern. If I were to kick it with someone that old I'd be worried about what's doin under the clothes. Come on, the oldest girlfriend I've ever had was 20! 36 is like my mom's age or something!


i guess i am old enough to be your grandma since i am 50 years old. i can tell you are very inexperienced, probably a virgin. you also lack sensitivity, and that little boy will get you nowhere with women.

btw, i am 'hot' under my clothing. a womans body holds up very well with good exercise and good food. something you may see for yourself one day. that is, if you ever gain some experience and sensitivity.

Rita


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*You go girl!*



zer0 said:


> i guess i am old enough to be your grandma since i am 50 years old. i can tell you are very inexperienced, probably a virgin. you also lack sensitivity, and that little boy will get you nowhere with women.
> 
> btw, i am 'hot' under my clothing. a womans body holds up very well with good exercise and good food. something you may see for yourself one day. that is, if you ever gain some experience and sensitivity.
> 
> Rita


Tell it like it is


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

*Relax..breathe through your nose...*

Beginnings are supposed to be fun. Just date her and see what happens. If she's too freaked out about the age difference then there's nothing you can do. Frankly, I think it's bad form in the beginning of a relationship to air all the dirty laundry of relationships past...but now that it's out, encourage her to leave it where it belongs..in the past.

For the record, I'm 13.5 years (no that's not a typo) older than my guy. It freaked me out at the beginning too, but I didn't tell him that. I just went along for the ride to see where it would go and who guessed 5 years later I'd move cities to live with him, we'd be engaged, with a house (albeit rented) and a dog. LIfe is too short to limit yourself by numbers.

Reassure her that you dig her and that things will go where they go. And have fun! The rest will work itself out.

Mary Ann


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*Mary Ann!*

That's so cool!  It makes me nervous to see how women feel the need to point out that they're older than their husband, even if it's just a couple of years. I don't find that considerable. At least six years is "considerable" in my book.

There was an adorable guy working in the deli in my old neighborhood. He was somewhat shy but a flirt, and was never hurting for girlfriends. A few years ago, I learned that he'd just been out celebrating his birthday, which was the day after mine. He was exactly ten years and one day younger. I always thought to myself, "Gee, I hope he doesn't have a limit for women he dates, like, 'nobody over 10 years older than me'...."


----------



## mattv2099 (Apr 15, 2004)

zer0 said:


> i guess i am old enough to be your grandma since i am 50 years old. i can tell you are very inexperienced, probably a virgin. you also lack sensitivity, and that little boy will get you nowhere with women.
> 
> btw, i am 'hot' under my clothing. a womans body holds up very well with good exercise and good food. something you may see for yourself one day. that is, if you ever gain some experience and sensitivity.
> 
> Rita


I've nailed plenty of hot chicks. As for sensitivity. You are absolutely correct. I do not care one bit about women. I will never breed or get married. They are just objects to use.


----------



## Pucker Factor (Jan 10, 2004)

"I've nailed plenty of hot chicks. As for sensitivity. You are absolutely correct. I do not care one bit about women. I will never breed or get married. They are just objects to use."

-mattv2099


Sweet Jesus, man! You are about to get the verbal whoopin' of your life! Good thing they can't find you, or I suspect you'd be picking Sidi toe studs out of your a$$ for a good long while.

Now I'll just sit back and watch the fur fly.  


Go get 'im, ladies!


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Ladies we have a winner!*



mattv2099 said:


> I've nailed plenty of hot chicks. As for sensitivity. You are absolutely correct. I do not care one bit about women. I will never breed or get married. They are just objects to use.


For the most asinine post for the year 2004. Congratulations matt , you will die old and lonely with your pathetic self to blame and only you hands to keep you company.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

mattv2099 said:


> I've nailed plenty of hot chicks. As for sensitivity. You are absolutely correct. I do not care one bit about women. I will never breed or get married. They are just objects to use.


Don't feed the troll. This is to silly to even argue with, and obvious flame bait.


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

mattv2099 said:


> I've nailed plenty of hot chicks. As for sensitivity. You are absolutely correct. I do not care one bit about women. I will never breed or get married. They are just objects to use.


truly pathetic, little man.

Rita


----------



## RideOrDieDan (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks for all you thoughts and advice.

Well things went very good this weekend! I had found out that two of her friends that we went to eat sushi with had been dating for 8 years and he is 5 years younger than his GF so, that is good for me I guess, at least she doesn’t feel alone! I decided to just take it as it is, not worry, read into it to much, not rushing things or let her see any kind of serious feeling and scare her away, but at the same time let her know that I do like her and want to keep her around for as long as I can. It has been 3 weeks today since our first date and things are good! I give her a lot of space only seeing each other about 3 times a week, which also keeps things very interesting and fun! I found out that she doesn’t want kids, which is fine with me, just as long as things stay fun and we don’t start watching TV every night. 

She called me before a MTB race yesterday to wish me luck! Then called me later to see how it went. Oh yeah, I won the race!

Saturday after drink margaritas we went to Toy’s R Us, road the little kids bike around the story, played basketball and played with the stuffed animals. We had lots of fun. It was nice to see that she is still a Toy’s R Us kid! Well, we both are for that matter. I guess it goes to show that age doesn’t matter.


----------



## slowrnhell (Jun 15, 2004)

mattv2099 said:


> I've nailed plenty of hot chicks. As for sensitivity. You are absolutely correct. I do not care one bit about women. I will never breed or get married. They are just objects to use.


Jesus Christ! Your Mom must be proud.....lol...I need to tell you you don't have a clue. If you are serious with this attitude you are doing the planet a favor by not breading. And if you are joking! Please don't breed! You need to comphrened that your statement indicates a serious lack of good judgment on your part. Crap either way as a man, who by the way is old enough to be your dad, You disgust me!


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

*What a cretin!*



mattv2099 said:


> I've nailed plenty of hot chicks. As for sensitivity. You are absolutely correct. I do not care one bit about women. I will never breed or get married. They are just objects to use.


As much as I would like to follow the suggestion from Impy to just leave the troll alone, I can't keep myself from speaking up.

I am the father of a 24 year-old daughter who is athletic and by anyone's measure beautiful. She is likely exactly the kind of "hot chick" that Moron Matt would like to "nail" for his own use.

His attitude truly sickens me, and I can only take comfort in his own decision to remove himself from the continuation of the gene pool.

We've all been slimed. Time to go for a ride to shake it off.

John W.


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

Uhhh ... kudos to Matt for really putting the ass in class. Really.

Dan, glad to hear things went well. Just a few weeks back a friend of my wife and I was wondering if it was a good idea for her to date a younger man ... (though I don't think it was you). 

She's 35 and looks fantastic, and was worried that this guy might be still too adolescent, immature, etc., for her. In the course of our chatting, she did eventually remember that I myself am only 27 ... just like the guy she was mulling over. She decided at that point it might be okay to give it a try, since there were 27 year old guys she could talk intelligently with about said concerns ...


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

mattv2099 said:


> It's a legitimate concern. If I were to kick it with someone that old I'd be worried about what's doin under the clothes. Come on, the oldest girlfriend I've ever had was 20! 36 is like my mom's age or something!


Your mom was 9 years old when you were born?

Sabine, C.P.A.


----------



## Homer Simpson (May 21, 2004)

*mattv2099 is 12 maybe?*

mattv2099]I've nailed plenty of *hot chicks*. As for sensitivity. You are absolutely correct. I do not care one bit about women. ***I will never breed or get married***. They are just objects to use.

Hot 'chick'en from Popeyes doesn't count. Too bad your mom didn't have your 'never breed' policy.

Steve

Simper fi to all the jarheads in Iraq and Afghanistan


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

RideOrDieDan said:


> I wanted to get some opinions about dating an older MTB'ing female. She is exactly 9 years older. 26 to 35 ratio.


The older you get, the smaller age differences seem. 26 to 35 may seem huge to you - when I was 26, I know I considered 35 to be immeasurably ancient . Now I'm 35, and I know a few 44-y.o. women I'd be happy to go out with if I was single.


----------



## yobdlog (Feb 5, 2004)

Zonic Man said:


> You are a nerd.
> 
> Take it while you can, based on your asking this crap on a mtb message board, the tail's probably few and far between.


Ha! This is indeed excellent advice.

Prior to meeting and marrying my wife (who is coincidentally older only by a year), I had a great relationship with a woman who was 17 years my older (I was 25 when I met her). The age was strange for me, but the quality of the relationship was phenomenal. The best part was that we were both having a great time and we knew that there wasn't a 'golden' ending for the both of us together and the closeness of the relationship didn't fade, in fact, we have remained the best of friends.

The age didn't matter when we realized that our interests and lives coincided incredibly well and for the time we spent seriously together, it was well worth it for earning a lifetime friendship and getting to know someone on a basis that didn't require a lifetime commitment like marriage or the like. The understanding that the age gap eventually wouldn't have worked in my favor or hers was what was key. And as for ending the 'serious' portion of our relationship, its amazing what friendship takes you through, and it even led me to meet my wife.

Best regards and stop thinking about it you schmo!


----------



## Busterjohn (Jun 15, 2004)

*Dude...what is the problem???*

DUDE...mid 30's...SEXUAL PRIME!!! Just be careful about her genetic time clock is ticking...she'll let you do anything to her. The 30's are absolutely the BEST for a woman!!!


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

Sabine said:


> Your mom was 9 years old when you were born?
> 
> Sabine, C.P.A.


Explains the total lack of thought and suggest there might be drain bamage from the inbreeding...


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*well*

They don't call you "The Big Dog" for nuthin'.

As a hot babe in her 30s, I can assure you that we won't just "let you do ANYthing!!!" to us. I believe what you *meant* to say was along the lines of, "Women in their thirties are more fun, less fussy and more adventurous." Generally speaking.

Remember, you're in the Women's Lounge, not the Frat House.


----------



## mattv2099 (Apr 15, 2004)

papajohn said:


> As much as I would like to follow the suggestion from Impy to just leave the troll alone, I can't keep myself from speaking up.
> 
> I am the father of a 24 year-old daughter who is athletic and by anyone's measure beautiful. She is likely exactly the kind of "hot chick" that Moron Matt would like to "nail" for his own use.
> 
> ...


You can say all you want about me. I just disagree with calling me a 'moron.' I am a mathematics major at a university and have an A minus average. Yes, I am a jerk, I am dispicable, but I am intelligent (or so my accomplishments in school lead me to believe).

Matt - who doesn't care about humanity but does very well in school.


----------



## PimpBiker10 (Jul 4, 2004)

I am not a ladie ethier but in my opion it is not a huge dif. I think she is seein how it ganna work out or she wouldn't have been there for ya when u needed her...or someone when u crashed. yasome sappy stuff but thats what i think.


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

*What happened to the public school system in Colorado?*





PimpBiker10 said:


> I am not a ladie ethier but in my opion it is not a huge dif. I think she is seein how it ganna work out or she wouldn't have been there for ya when u needed her...or someone when u crashed. yasome sappy stuff but thats what i think.


nm

John W.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

mattv2099 said:


> You can say all you want about me. I just disagree with calling me a 'moron.' I am a mathematics major at a university and have an A minus average. Yes, I am a jerk, I am dispicable, but I am intelligent (or so my accomplishments in school lead me to believe).
> 
> Matt - who doesn't care about humanity but does very well in school.


If you are an intellingent as you profess to be, why do you use women?


> I've nailed plenty of hot chicks. As for sensitivity. You are absolutely correct. I do not care one bit about women. I will never breed or get married. They are just objects to use.


 an intelligent person woud stick to masturbation: no need to worry about emotional involvement, pregnancy, stds, or heaven forbid, thier satisfaction

just curious, is mattv2099 the usual grade of troll around here? (newbie to forum)

formica


----------



## KonaDawg (Jul 8, 2004)

*Hi Dan*

edit...


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

KonaDawg said:


> Wow. This is really tough for me! OK, here goes:
> 
> Call me and we'll talk some more...
> 
> Andrea


YAY!!!


----------



## slowrnhell (Jun 15, 2004)

mattv2099 said:


> You can say all you want about me. I just disagree with calling me a 'moron.' I am a mathematics major at a university and have an A minus average. Yes, I am a jerk, I am dispicable, but I am intelligent (or so my accomplishments in school lead me to believe).
> 
> Matt - who doesn't care about humanity but does very well in school.


You are probably not a Moron but you do seem to be a sociopath....You seem to be either lying or acting out. Parts of your story don't ring true..Get help as a father of daughters I am asking you and as a fellow male I am telling you as a male if you are on the up and up you are not only victomizing innocent woman but you are cheating your self of what is likley lifes greatest reward and damning your self to a lonley and sad ending. Don't get people confused with humanity....many people make this mistake. If you are on the up and up and don't do something about it then you are behaving as a reprehensible predadtor who needs to be stopped. 
In the end we all die and then we are remembered by those we have affected by our actions.


----------



## RideOrDieDan (Jun 21, 2004)

I would like to very much see everyone stop posting on my thread so it will disappear. Muchless highjacking it!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

RideOrDieDan said:


> I would like to very much see everyone stop posting on my thread so it will disappear. Muchless highjacking it!


Sorry Dan. You're in the Women's Lounge now. In the spirit of women, we "talk" alot and we share everything. This thread has now become a little centerpiece in our coffee klatsch. Would someone please pass me one of those russian tea cookies?

How cute that you thought this thread belonged to you.

Sabine


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

mattv2099 said:


> You can say all you want about me. I just disagree with calling me a 'moron.' I am a mathematics major at a university and have an A minus average. Yes, I am a jerk, I am dispicable, but I am intelligent (or so my accomplishments in school lead me to believe).
> 
> Matt - who doesn't care about humanity but does very well in school.


Gosh thats swell Matt. So then maybe you could explain the algorithm that allows a 27 year old man to have a 36 year old mom?

Thanks.

Sabine


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Sabine said:


> Gosh thats swell Matt. So then maybe you could explain the algorithm that allows a 27 year old man to have a 36 year old mom?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sabine


I know that was rhetorical but I found this interesting. Check out the first article from the top.

http://www.sexualrecords.com/WSRprev.html
.


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*I just cought up with Matt's crap.*



Sabine said:


> Sorry Dan. You're in the Women's Lounge now. In the spirit of women, we "talk" alot and we share everything. This thread has now become a little centerpiece in our coffee klatsch. Would someone please pass me one of those russian tea cookies?
> 
> How cute that you thought this thread belonged to you.
> 
> Sabine


I hate to break it to you, Dan, but only your first post was yours.

I have a hard time fathoming the whole "women are objects" shi< that matt is talking about. What is the matter, matt, did your mamma run out on you?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

damion said:


> I hate to break it to you, Dan, but only your first post was yours.


Actually, it is a reasonable request. He obviously does not want this thread to be perpetuated any further than it is. Since, he created this thread, I think out of just general respect for humankind it would be polite to acquiesce to his request. It bothers me that when children grow up to be adults they still play 'keep away' from the guy in the middle, because there is nothing the guy in the middle can do about it. The words "Neener Neener" come to mind.

Dan, if you really want this thread to die I would pm one of the mods and maybe they will help you out.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Prechrysler said:


> Actually, it is a reasonable request. He obviously does not want this thread to be perpetuated any further than it is. Since, he created this thread, I think out of just general respect for humankind it would be polite to acquiesce to his request. It bothers me that when children grow up to be adults they still play 'keep away' from the guy in the middle, because there is nothing the guy in the middle can do about it. The words "Neener Neener" come to mind.
> 
> Dan, if you really want this thread to die I would pm one of the mods and maybe they will help you out.


I agree, we should acquiesce immediately. Everyone else who agrees please post here and say so.

Sabine


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Sabine said:


> I agree, we should acquiesce immediately.


I agree too, I think we should acques...ackweesie...acquoize...err...what was this thread about again?

Was this the period thread?


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

Sabine said:


> I agree, we should acquiesce immediately. Everyone else who agrees please post here and say so.
> 
> Sabine


Out of general respect for humankind, I am lending my support to Sabine's acquiescence. Though I really have several other totally unrelated issues that I have a burning desire to discuss RIGHT HERE, RIGHT NOW, since this thread is the sole property of Dan, I will pass on the opportunity.

Maybe I will bring them up in my own thread, so I can have the final sayso over what directions the comments go, and when they should end.

Respectfully,

John W.


----------

